# What books, series, or authors, do you keep coming back to?



## FrankColes (Feb 22, 2012)

Whenever I'm tired I reach for a book, the reading of which makes me feel good about the world, like an old pair of boots that despite a few leaks and scuff-marks outperforms any of the fancy new ones I own. For me, the auto-reach always comes up with:

Terry Pratchett's Discworld series. Such inventive writing and humour that I nearly always find new things to enjoy about them. I've forgotten how many times I've read them now. I'm probably on my third purchase of the entire series as I've lent each book out so many times only to never get them back.

Before that series it used to be Ed McBain's police procedurals of the 87th Precinct and as a kid Raymond Chandler, Dashiell Hammet, Patricia Highsmith and conversely Betsy Byars.

What works for you? I'm always on the hunt for a new word addiction.


----------



## AbbyBabble (Mar 16, 2013)

My 'comfort reads' tend to be written by these authors:

Stephen King
George R.R. Martin
Robert Jordan
Scott Sigler
Tad Williams
Hugh Howey
Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child
Anne Rice (earlier work)

I've reread books by these authors multiple times, and will continue to do so.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

I keep coming back to the Retrieval Artist series by Kristine Kathryn Rusch (started on my 3rd re-read this morning  ).

Let's see, who else?

Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit - re-read numerous times
The Stephanie Plum novels (up to book 15 or 16) - re-read 3 or 4 times

Hmm...can't think of any others at the moment.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love to delve back into Middle Earth every few years via *The Lord of the Rings * and *The Hobbit*.

*The Chronicles of Narnia * about every 2 years in the bleak of winter when I am cooped up and long for adventure.

Edith Wharton for her mastery of the written word; how she places them and how even a sentence can paint an unforgettable picture of a character, place, or an entire era.

Alexandre Dumas for his ability to whisk me away on the tides of adventure.

These are the books and authors who never fail to weave once again the spell they placed on me the first time they enchanted me...


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Cussler, King, Conneley,sometimes Patterson


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sir Terry Pratchett - "Discworld" books and _Good Omens_ (with Neil Gaiman)
Roger Zelazny - "Amber" series, _Doorways In the Sand_, _Roadmarks_, _Lord of Light_, etc.
To a somewhat lesser degree, Steven Brust's "Dragaera" books ("Vlad Taltos" and "Khaavren Romances" series)


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Dickens.  Always.  Doesn't matter what, but most of the time it's David Copperfield.

Sometimes Jane Austen.  If I'm feeling mushy.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Steven Brust's Vlad Taltos series.
Kevin Hearne's Iron Druid Chronicles.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Easy. Short Stories of F Scott Fitzgerald. They are like old friends.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Series....Horatio Hornblower, Sherlock Holmes, Collins' Nathan Heller detective stories

Authors....Elizabeth Moon, Robert Heinlein, Samuel Eliot Morison, Barbara Tuchman, Max Allan Collins


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep coming back to:

Rex Stout
John Dickson Carr
Roger Zelazny
Chad Oliver
Clifford Simak


Series that I go back to would be:

Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe books
Zelazny's Amber series
Glen Cook's Garrett, P.I. series
Both of John Dickson Carr's series: Dr. Fell and Sir Henry Merrivale


Mike


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I wait eagerly for the newest James Lee Burke's "Robicheaux" series.
Greg Iles "Penn" books
Anything by Pat Conroy


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Stephen King
Joe Hill
James Scott Bell
Ruth Rendell
( read everything by Patricia Highsmith, love her books)
James Hankins 
Charlotte Bronte
Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
Boyd Morrison
Robert Crais


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Anne Rice:  Gotta support New Orleans writers
Dr. Michio Kaku
Deepak Chopra
James Patterson 
Dan Brown
Cheryl Kaye Tardiff
Ernest Hemingway
Edgar Allen Poe
Don Miguel Ruiz


----------



## Amrit (Sep 11, 2013)

Absolutely Margaret Atwood. She's so snarky and entertaining, but also deep .


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

For me its

Vince Flynn (altho I've read all of his books now)
Lee Child
Brad Thor
Jeffery Deaver
David Baldacci
Harlan Coben
Daniel Silva
Tess Gerritsen


----------



## TheBookieMonster (Oct 5, 2013)

Karen Marie Moning
Richelle Mead
Mark Tufo
Janet Evanovich
Kim Harrison
Charlaine Harris
Joe McKinney


----------



## SarahCarter (Nov 8, 2012)

The Discworld series by Terry Pratchett.

The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Isaac Asimov's original Foundation trilogy;  Frank Herbert's original Dune trilogy


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, interesting choice of books for me to check out! The authors that I keep going back to are, Peter May (The Blackhouse Trilogy), and anything by John Grisham and Scott Mariani.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

First one that come to mind is J.D. Robb's In Death series. I'm still not all the way thru the series so I have plenty to read. When I'm in need of something I know will be good I turn to these because I already know the characters so they are an easy and fun read. Others I turn to: Harlen Coben, Michael Connelly, James Grippando, Allison Brennan, Debbie Macomber, Janet Evanovich and many others I'm sure I'm not remembering at the moment.


----------



## rjq436 (Oct 11, 2013)

Harry Potter
The Night Angel's Trilogy
The Blinding Knife
The Warded Man/Demon Cycle novels by Peter Brett


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a bunch of old scifi anthologies sittin' on the shelves. Always good to grab one and rediscover an old friend.


----------



## RLC (Mar 19, 2013)

The classics are always inspiring. Tolstoy, Dostoyevsky, Dickens, Zola, Henry James etc.

I also like John Banville's work and his Quirke series under the name of Benjamin Black. 

Arthur C. Clarke's Rama series and Frank Herbert's Dune novels are also great.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Book:
Lord of the Rings, A Canticle for Leibowitz, the Divine Comedy

Series: 
Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time, ellis Peter's Brother Cadfael Chronicles, Barbara Hambly's Benjamin January series


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to read an Alice Hoffman book every few months. All her stories always make me feel validated for being completely totally human and alive… you know, with all the mess & all the glory!


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Rex Stouts Nero Wolfe books - Archie Goodwin is like an old friend
Lawrence Block's The Burglar Who - Particularly the ones after the 2nd book where Bernie's bookshop and friendship with Carolyn comes in, a rare series when the books just keep getting better.
David Gemmell's Drenai Books - good bit of fantasy guts n glory etc
Donald E Westlake (writing as Richard Stark) Parker books - Caper books with the ruthless and professional Parker
William Gibson - Sprawl Series or Bridge Series - Cyberpunk and sci-fi


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

LDB said:


> Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> Boyd Morrison
> Robert Crais


I took the question to be which ones I've read multiple times and periodically come back and read again. Based on that I'll add John Dunning to the above list as well.


----------



## Entlover (Nov 19, 2013)

My totally favorite author is C.J. Cherryh. I've got all the Foreigner series, and just finished the Chanur saga. She can do no wrong.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Clive Cussler.  Not sure why, as his writing is not as sharp as it used to be.  I still like his characters though, and it's always a fun ride.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I've re-read Ilona Andrews too many times to count, but I've moved on to listening to the audio versions now. Just can't stop going back to them. I'm addicted! It's the Kate Daniels series, not the Edge series, though they're pretty good too.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

"The Bridge at Remagen" and "The Cuckoo's Egg" as well.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

George R. R. Martin (once a year, when Winter is Coming)
David Eddings and Piers Anthony periodically
Some David Gemmell books
I used to reread Harry Potter quite a bit, but haven't in recent years

Basically, anything I enjoyed during childhood I will revisit at some point or another. The Pit Dragon Trilogy, The Enchanted Forest Chronicles, Conan the Barbarian, The Warriors of Taan, Dragonlance Chronicles...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to devour anything that Stephen King put out. From Carrie, all the way to It, he never disappointed. Then came Desperation, The Regulators, and a couple of others that just caused me to drift away. I just got reacquanted with him through Dr. Sleep. I'm hoping it means he's back to old form.


----------

